# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Supermercados Peruanos abre su supermercado Plaza Vea número 38 con inversión de US$ 6 millones

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Es el segundo que abre en el distrito limeño de San Juan de Lurigancho en una semana*  *Lima, may. 12 (ANDINA).-* Supermercados Peruanos (SPSA) inauguró hoy su supermercado Plaza Vea San Juan de Lurigancho, tienda ubicada en el distrito limeño de San Juan de Lurigancho, con una inversión de más de seis millones de dólares, el cual se constituye en la tienda número 38 de dicho formato a nivel nacional.  
Este local es el segundo Plaza Vea en el distrito de San Juan de Lurigancho, luego que el miércoles pasado SPSA inauguró el Plaza Vea Zarate con una inversión de cinco millones de dólares. 
La tienda Plaza Vea San Juan de Lurigancho está ubicada en la cuadra 22 de la avenida Canto Grande, tiene un área de 7,200 metros cuadrados y cuenta con más de 60 estacionamientos para sus clientes. 
La apertura del nuevo Plaza Vea ha permitido generar alrededor de 1,025 nuevos puestos de trabajo formales, 255 directos y más de 770 indirectos, todos para personas de la zona. 
El supermercado ofrecerá una gran variedad de productos en diversas categorías, incluyendo comestibles, frutas, verduras, carnes, abarrotes, entre otros. 
Además una farmacia Inkafarma, una óptica Econolentes, una agencia del banco Interbank, un spa Mint Saloon y juegos Fantasy Park. 
Cabe señalar que además SPSA, cadena de supermercados que pertenece al grupo Interbank, cuenta en Lima con seis supermercados bajo el formato Vivanda.Temas similares: Pedido de PALTA HASS / FUERTE Y MARACUYA ... Para conocido Supermercado a A NIVEL NACIONAL Productos de bandera tienen gran acogida en prestigioso supermercado japonés en Tokio El enemigo número uno de los campesinos (FAO) Hipermercado Wong de Plaza Norte se inaugurará este sábado con inversión de US$ 20 millones Supermercados Peruanos abre su supermercado Plaza Vea número 37 con inversión de US$ 5 millones

----------

